# Passport required for Canada/NE Disney Cruise?



## nimrod (May 17, 2011)

We will be cruising out of NYC and doing the 5 night Disney Canada/NE cruise. I checked with Disney Cruise Line on whether or not passports were required. They transferred my call to someone who specifically handles these concerns. I was told that passports were not needed for this cruise. I am looking for verification from Tuggers if this sounds accurate. Thanks.


----------



## caribbeansun (May 19, 2011)

Ask your TA or try Disney again.  Although to be safe just get a passport for the adults.  You are more likely to be tripped up by the re-entry requirements of the US.

Re-entry requirements of US:

For entry into the United States *via land and sea borders*, U.S. citizens will need to present either a U.S. passport, passport card, NEXUS card, Enhanced Drivers License or other                         Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative (WHTI)-compliant document.


----------



## AKE (May 20, 2011)

Yes its the re-entry to the states that is the issue, not to Canada.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jun 17, 2011)

This kind of question is best answered on www.cruisecritic.com   There are separate boards for Disney Cruise Lines and Canada.


----------



## charford (Jul 2, 2011)

For a closed-loop cruise (one that returns to the port it started from) you do not need a passport. A birth certificate and drivers' license will do.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 3, 2011)

May I also suggest you call the Dept of State whom issues passport for the correct & final answer to your question.  They have a toll free number for these kinds of questions.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 3, 2011)

We are going on a closed loop cruise and decided to get passports in the unlikely case that someone would have to get back to the USA, ie got sick, missed boat, etc., separate from the cruise.  In that case would need a passport.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 3, 2011)

As soon as you have your passport, the whole world is open to you.  Well, almost the whole world.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 3, 2011)

Anytime there's a question about trip documentation, check with the carrier. Most often, they will be posted on their website. For instance, they may not let you board without proper passport or visa. Even for a closed loop, if the ship stops in a foreign port, you may need passport or visa. As mentioned, what if you get sick/injured and need to be evacuated from a foreign port?

Get a passport. As stated- with few exceptions, it opens up the world to you.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Jahosacat (Jul 9, 2011)

It also depends on what shore excursions you're doing. We did a RT Alaska cruise out of Seattle. In 1 of the Alaska ports we did an excursion which went into Canada. Our passports were checked going into Canada and coming back into the USA.

My first resource for this type of question is my TA - this is one of the things we pay her for. And cruise critic website is a wonderful place to get all kinds of questions answered from experienced cruisers.


----------

